

Microsoft Ventures partners with Think Big Accelerator - blake32
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2013/09/think-big-microsoft-ventures-partner-on-accelerator?utm_campaign=&utm_medium=spne.ws-other&utm_source=t.co&utm_content=api

======
theJFKshow
Two major accelerator announcements in one week! Huge for Kansas City.

------
edorsey
Can't wait to see what comes out of KC next!

------
ttran4040
Pretty awesome! Great work guys!

